# Woven shawl



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just took this off of my loom! It has been washed. It was woven with Araucania Lontue which is a 50% linen & 50% cotton blend. It is slightly thick & thin. It is about 5 feet long without the fringe & 18 inches wide. I wish it was longer, but I wouldn't have had enough yarn for more than another two or three inches. I used my 12 dent heddle, threading every other slot because I wanted an open weave. Because of the thick portions of the yarn, I should have used the 8 dent heddle because of the size of the holes. It fit through the holes fine, but the constant rubbing caused the thick portions of the yarn to shred. I broke the left edge yarn twice & tied more yarn in. I never had great tension on that edge after that, but I was able to continue. I wove the ends in as I went. Other than that, my edges are the best I have ever done. If you take the edge warp thread and pull it out just a little before beating down the weft, it helps to keep a nice even edge. On this shawl, I was careful to beat very gently, partly because I wanted a loose, open weave fabric & partly because it was easier on the yarn. Once I started being more careful & moving the heddle more slowly, I was able to keep from breaking any more warp threads.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! Tell us about the yarn.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Tell us about the yarn.


I thought I already did..... What else do you want to know about it?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sorry, it was the first sentence.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the colors. I also like the open weave. I did not know you can use every other spot on the dents. Boy do I have a lot to learn. The shawl I'm doing now I'm not putting the fringe on. I have broken much on my warp yup tension is not so good there either. Plus when I put it back in the whole I messed it up. I read that I can fix it later on so I will. So far I still love my loom even though it is taking me so long to learn it.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty. I like the colors. I also like the open weave. I did not know you can use every other spot on the dents. Boy do I have a lot to learn. The shawl I'm doing now I'm not putting the fringe on. I have broken much on my warp yup tension is not so good there either. Plus when I put it back in the whole I messed it up. I read that I can fix it later on so I will. So far I still love my loom even though it is taking me so long to learn it.


The best purchase I ever made made for weaving was Angela Tong's Craftsy class.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> The best purchase I ever made made for weaving was Angela Tong's Craftsy class.


I will look at craftsy they should have a special again soon. Thanks.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your shawl is just so pretty. The thick and thin gives it such a pretty texture.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, very pretty!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

It is beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

love this yarn. Beautiful color and texture.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm jealous. Darn, I have just committed another deadly sin. :sm16: 
Beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## WVfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------

